# Ripe Vapes Clearance Sale - R180 a bottle



## Sir Vape (7/8/15)

*RIPE VAPES CLEARANCE SALE!!!


*

We making space on our shelves for new lines smile 

Ripe Vape's is on sale now for only R180 a 30ml bottle.

Get yours now and save BIG!!!!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/8/15)

bargain! for such a good juice line.... wish I was in SA (for a change....)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

